# Advent Modena M100 webcam not working.



## EllieB123 (Jul 6, 2011)

My advent Modena M100 built in webcam wont work. It doesnt show up on device manager and doesnt work when you press fn + f7 either. it just says 'no function'. anyone know anything helpful like webcam drivers for this computer?


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

1. Was it working earlier?
2. Have you installed the software and drivers that came with the computer?

If you have the webcam software\driver CD, then use it to install them and check if the issue persists.

Also, check the device manager to check if there are devices which have a yellow bang or alerts, especially under USB (Universal Serial Bus) and other devices. If you find any alerts, update the drivers from device manager.

a. Open Device Manager by clicking the Start button, clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Maintenance, and then clicking Device Manager.*
If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
b. Look for webcam. Now, right click on it and select Properties.
c. Click the Driver tab and click Update Driver. Windows will now try to find the latest drivers for the device.
d. Restart the computer after the installation and check.

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## Super_Dave (Aug 13, 2011)

This will fix it
Advent Modena Webcam "No Function" message - Fixing the problem | KNOWHOW


----------

